# General Chat > General Discussion >  I love to do swimming regularly

## Jordan

I love to do swimming regularly. It helps to reduce your weight and also in this process your all muscles are exercising. It burns fats of the body and increases stamina.

----------


## MauriceDave

Yes, me too. I love swimming regularly. It is in fact a good workout that helps to lose weight.  It is also a good treatment for asthma problems.

----------


## Bentlay

No doubt that swimming is the best source for actual fitness of the body and build the body muscles so most of the young
people like the swimming work.According to me that swimming is the best source for build the body stamina and reduce the
extra body fat.

Brienshamp Personal Trainer

----------


## fadi

Yes, swimming is really good activity for your health which cause decrease your cholesterol as well.

----------


## Marry

Definitely, swimming is pretty good for health which cause decrease your fat, cholesterol and gives you stamina which pretty useful for health.

----------


## MichaelKWilson

Everyone needs that special something that can take them away from the day-to-day grind and free their minds and bodies from tedium, pain, and so on. Swimming is really great activity! That's amazing that people love doing it all the time and it really helps hem staying healthy and in good shape.

----------


## Travelicious

Completely agree with this.

----------

